# FREE 2cool reel care clinic



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE

If you have ever wanted to learn how to clean your reels, this event is for you. If you are already servicing your reel come out anyway I could use your help. I will cover the disassembly, cleaning, re lube, and the most important reassembly with out left over parts.
Thanks to my partners and sponsors such as Boca, Interstate, Mudhole and many more there will be many free gifts. There is limited seating available so registration is a must.
Send a pm with your contact info including your telephone number and i will contact you ASAP. Feel free to call if you have any questions. 281-469-9898


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

wow the response is incredible I think i we need a bigger boat does anyone have a meeting room available for next Saturday they would like to donate. Be sure to include your phone number


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*update*

This seminar will be held in NW Houston.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you figured out a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes Saturday The 20th

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Allan, per our PM's I will be there and bring a Chronarch 100A.Thank you for hosting this.


----------



## beastmode (Aug 2, 2016)

I will be there and bringing my ardent apex elite


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Allan said:


> Yes Saturday The 20th
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Darn il be on the boat, any private sessions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is the list so far, sgrem, his nephew, waterbug, beastmode, there will be twelve spots total i have about 7 remain. I will need to contact you so you must include your telephone number to be invited to this event. I have over 20 responses but not everyone has included contact info.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

sgrem, nephew, waterbug, beastmode, john, and tony 5 spots remain


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Two spot remain


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My nephew and I will be there with an ambassador 5500 and a Lews. I'm excited and he is all eat up with the fishing. Thanks for putting this together. 2cool.


----------



## betterlate (Dec 7, 2012)

*Any more*

Spots open?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## E5Zeero (Oct 18, 2009)

*Reel Cleaning Clinic*

Allan, put me down.

This is Eddie. I will bring either a Curado or Chronarch 200e. Not sure which one yet and if it will be an E5 or E7.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*The class is full*

The reel care clinic for this Saturday is full. We will start at 3pm


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

I'll be bringing a Citica 200e. See you then.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got a last minute cancellation one spot open now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*last spot filled*

I will see everyone at 3pm


----------



## betterlate (Dec 7, 2012)

*Apologies*

as I cannot make it today.

Please accept my apologies.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Np

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

